# Auslesen einer Mail mit einem Excel Makro



## Gadget2083 (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Morgen und bitte um Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Ich bekomme aus einem Formular einer HTML-Seite Mails mit etwa dem folgendem Inhalt:

*Name=Hans Müller
Alter=22
Geschlecht=männlich.*

Ich möchte nun diese Daten in eine Excel Tabelle ziehen. Ich weiß, wie ich mit einem Makro eine Textdatei in eine Tabelle umwandeln kann:

*Sub TextdateiImportieren()

Workbooks.OpenText _
 Filename:="C:\Eigene Dateien\Mail.txt", _
 DataType:=xlDelimited, other:=True, _
 otherchar:="=", StartRow:=1

ActiveSheet.Columns("A:B").AutoFit
End Sub*

Das funktioniert auch, nur ist es natürlich völlig unpraktikabel jede Mail vorher in eine Textdatei zu konvertieren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit anstatt C:\Eigene Dateien....... direkt eine Mail anzusprechen? Oder muss ich das Makro von Outlook ausgehen lassen?

Ich sehe leider gerade den Wald vor Bäumen nicht und bitte daher um Hilfe  
Gruß


----------

